# ID for Sri Lankan Centipede



## MindUtopia (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I found this little guy in my bathroom in Sri Lanka when we were there last week.  It was about 2 1/2 inches long and found in the Kitigula Rainforest area about 2 hours inland from the Eastern coast.  I know it's not the best pic, but any thoughts on an ID?







Thanks!

Karen


----------



## nissan480 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant help you on the I.D. unfortunatly,but can tell you its a millipede,not centipede.

Good find!


----------



## MindUtopia (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks! Good to know!  I guess I didn't really pay much attention.  I'm just used to finding centipedes in my bathroom here in India (and frankly, they creep me out a bit).  I think I prefer them behind glass much better!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 5, 2009)

@mindutopia:

it is right, it is a so called "flat millipede". you can check this by looking the underside: there you can see, that on each segment are two pairs of walking legs (so it is a member of diplopoda).

Check www.diplopoda.de , here you can read more!


----------



## JonathanF (Jan 5, 2009)

That's deff a Polydesmoidea millipede. Maybe turgut could give you an ID since he owns a hard copy of Attems' "Polydemoidea" book (I only saw it in the library once, it's HUGE! over 1,000 pages!).


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey,

diplopoda.de is a very good reference, but strange in this context. I'd recommend to send detail pics to krabbelspinne since he still keeps my 1000 page-trilogy and therefore got all the needed references in his hand to ID the Polydesmoidea you found.

If that doesn't work (i suppose) diplopoda.de or even millipeter is a very reliable person to ID Polys.

Sorry i can't help - but it's like that. Good luck. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 6, 2009)

hey turgut, 

you supposes right (maybe the first time,... )! It can not work, as the books are packed and ready for shipment back to you, but I am still waiting for an answer to which address you want me to send them.

As I know, the books were expensive, I don`t want to make a mistake.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jan 7, 2009)

Guys, please arrange stufff like this via e-mail or PM, we're all adults...

Cheers
Greg


----------

